# Group of stray cats



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

I named on of the cats at the apt complex me and my mom live at Snowy. She has white fur, and is really pretty. Me and my mom see her (or anouther cat that looks like her) every now and then. Anyway, there is actually what seems to be a group of stray cats that live at the apartment complex. Anyway, do you think they would be safe just living where they are, or if they should be trapped? I know I posted a thread about this a few months ago. Funny thing is my grandmother named her newest dog Snowy.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

They should be trapped, fixed and released.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

If you trap them and take them to the shelter, they might be put down since they're feral. So if they're not in any danger where they are, nobody is complaining about them, and you don't have homes for them already lined up, I'd leave them there.

What you can do though is trap them and get them fixed, then release them back where they came from. Otherwise, they will start to multiply and you'll start to have a problem on your hands. Check with your local shelter. There may be a local group who will help with the trapping and expense. If you're lucky, you might even live in a municipality that has a trap-neuter-release program for ferals and all you have to do is make the call.

Thank you for taking care of the strays. If everyone did what you're doing, we may not have such a problem with strays in this country.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

beamjoy said:


> If you trap them and take them to the shelter, they might be put down since they're feral. So if they're not in any danger where they are, nobody is complaining about them, and you don't have homes for them already lined up, I'd leave them there.
> 
> What you can do though is trap them and get them fixed, then release them back where they came from. Otherwise, they will start to multiply and you'll start to have a problem on your hands. Check with your local shelter. There may be a local group who will help with the trapping and expense. If you're lucky, you might even live in a municipality that has a trap-neuter-release program for ferals and all you have to do is make the call.
> 
> Thank you for taking care of the strays. If everyone did what you're doing, we may not have such a problem with strays in this country.


Me and my mom actually haven't fed them in a while, but we really should start doing that again. One time, me and my mom were watching two kittens play around. It was so cute!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

If you're serious about helping them, they need to be fixed.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

This is probably a bad question but does one have to pay to have stray/feral cats fixed?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

There might be discounts and stuff depending on the orgaization that is bringing them in to get fixed or depending on the place that is fixing them, I would look around online for if your area has a cat sanctuary of some kind you can contact or some TNR people around, and phoning to ask what your local shelter policies are for the spaying & neutering of ferals/strays.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

If you don't mind giving us a general idea of where you live, there might be someone on here who would know where to go in your area. Of course I don't mean your street address, just the state or whatever.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It doesnt say which state you are in. But in Arizona a white cat is a sitting target for preditors. They dont last long. Its nice that you and your mom have brought them food at times. I would really consider feeding and watering them everyday. 

If you have TNR groups in your area they can help you trap and know where the best deals are on spaying and neutering them. The most important thing is to get them spayed/neutered and vaccinated before things get out of control with number of kittens being born. 

Im in the Tucson Arizona area. My group provides food for the caretakers of the colonies weve TNRed. Right now we have free S/N for ferals. A friend of mine gave the Humane Society a grant for it. Lots of rescues in my area will give vouchers so people who want to s/n their pets can.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

New York. Problem is, do you think a coyotes would try to eat the stray cats if they could? The strays have been here for a while though.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Trap them and fix them. Then release them. It is the best thing you can do for them...However, be ready for some hard work. 

I'm sure you can succeed, I did and I had to build my own trap and manage with precarious animal-trapping resources (there are no wild animals here, so there's no way you can actually buy a trap or anything like it anywhere here). If I can be of any help with the little experience I have, I'm here for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

You mean a trap where you build a wooden box, then put mesh on it, and build a dropping door, then bait the trap, so when the cats come in the door closes behing them?


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

More or less...It was a little bit more complicated for me 'cause I had to trap two ferals that lived on top of a rusty tin roof, and refused to go down there. So I couldn't set a drop trap because of the roof pitch, and it had to be heavy so the cats wouldn't tip it over but not _that_ heavy so we could raise it and put it on the roof (and then take it down with the cats inside) and...well many other complications  (here's the whole story if you wanna check it http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/140876-catching-two-ferals-top-roof-please-advice.html

Good luck!


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

I was reading that thread. Anyway, do you think the SPCA or the people who do the fix would mark each cat seprately, so they could be told apart?


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I have no idea how it is in your country...I took "my" ferals to a private vet (my own kitties' vet, actually). She fixed them and I released them.

Is it too expensive where you live? (spaying them?)


----------

